# Sex Addict



## TugOfWar (Mar 9, 2012)

My husband and I have been married for 8 1/2 yrs. It has been a VERY hard marriage and we are not getting along at all. We've seen counselor after counselor and nothing has been resolved. He is VERY selfish, rude, disrespectful and verbally abusive. If something goes wrong, it's my fault. He feels as though if things don't go his way he can say or do what he wants without regards to my feelings. When I tell him how he makes me feel he blames me for not doing what he wants and most of the time it's sex. I think he has a sex addiction for several reasons:

He watches A LOT of porn.
He wants me to do threesomes with males and females.
If I won't do something of a sexual nature that he likes he scolds me like a child.
And last but not least, he claims to NEED it everyday.

I could really use some insight as to how to make things better for my marriage. I'm open to any and all suggestion. We have three children together and I don't want to break up our family.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Those symptoms are not those of a sex addict, they are those of a selfish, arrogant, rude, inconsiderate (and several more adjectives I hesitate to post for fear of getting my hand slapped again!) person.

My husband is a sex addict and he is nothing like that.

A diagnosis has to be done by a professional, not by a spouse. And beware - sex addict has become the 'diagnosis of the month' lately, with many men using it as nothing more than an excuse for bad behaviour.

The fact you have three kids should be reason to leave this guy. He sounds like a total pr!ck. Your kids would be FAR better off without that example in their lives! And I do know what is involved in being a single mom to three kids - I was one for several years. My kids are now grown and are far better individuals than they would have been had I stayed with their father.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

I don't understand what you are asking for

you can't make someone change you can only state what will happen if they don't and then follow through


----------



## Jeff74 (Feb 11, 2012)

EmotionallyDisconnected said:


> My husband and I have been married for 8 1/2 yrs. It has been a VERY hard marriage and we are not getting along at all. We've seen counselor after counselor and nothing has been resolved. He is VERY selfish, rude, disrespectful and verbally abusive. If something goes wrong, it's my fault. He feels as though if things don't go his way he can say or do what he wants without regards to my feelings. When I tell him how he makes me feel he blames me for not doing what he wants and most of the time it's sex. I think he has a sex addiction for several reasons:
> 
> He watches A LOT of porn.
> He wants me to do threesomes with males and females.
> ...


It does not sound like a sex addiction.

I have read a lot about sexual addiction and it is debatable whether or not there even is such a disorder. While it may exist, I think so often people use it as an excuse when they get caught cheating, etc.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

